
Ask HN: Has anyone updated an Android app from free to having in-app purchases? - qwer
I have a popular app and would like to enable some useful premium features using in-app purchases.<p>However, I believe this will require all users to accept new permissions when they update, and there isn&#x27;t an option to explain what the in-app purchases apply to.<p>Has anyone been through this process? What was the effect on your downloads and updates?<p>Thanks!
======
on_and_off
I have not been through the free -> IAP route but each time we have to add a
new permission, updates take a hit. A large part of our users never update
anyway, so when in addition a manual update is necessary, it takes time.

Since our app has a huge server-side part, from time to time we force users to
update to mitigate this. That's not a solution for every app though.

